# Icones dossier "document" et "téléchargement" du dock



## Grichka (27 Octobre 2007)

Bonsoir !!

Voila, sous Leopard, par défaut, il y a 2 dossier dans le dock : Document et Téléchargement.

S'ils sont vides, l'icone est un dossier bleu, mais dès qu'il y a un fichier, l'icone change par les fichiers présents dedans.

Y a t-il un moyen de garder l'icones d'origine par défaut ??

Merci d'avance.


----------



## Soul (28 Octobre 2007)

C'est une question que je me pose aussi. Toujours pas trouv&#233;...


----------



## zezouf (2 Novembre 2007)

Moi j'utilise une astuce &#224; 2 balles... J'ai cr&#233;&#233; un dossier "0 - pipo" dans le dossier utilitaire, applications, et t&#233;l&#233;chargements, j'ai coll&#233; l'image du dossier initial... comme L&#233;opard semble choisir l'ic&#244;ne du premier dossier dans l'ordre alphab&#233;tique, "0 - " &#233;tant avant "A".. le tour est jou&#233;.

OK c'est vraiment &#224; deux balles. Mais en fait je n'aime pas vraiment Leopard (install&#233; sur mon iMac intel aujourd'hui sans aucun probl&#232;me sauf avec Parallels). Je trouve l'interface triste et les changements bien peu convainquants. Pour la premi&#232;re fois depuis pr&#232;s de 20 ans, je doute. Je trouve L&#233;o instable (les affichages font ce qu'ils veulent), cover flow est un joli gadget mais pas tr&#232;s utile, la pr&#233;sentation des dossiers (voir ci-dessus) en grille ou en &#233;ventail n'ai pas plus confortable que le clic droit sur l'ic&#244;ne du dossier), le dock n'est pas plus lisible (au contraire), reste Spaces et Front Row... En plus (il faudra s'y faire) la barre de menu n'est plus arrondie et les menu ne sont plus carr&#233;... La barre "transparente" et la pomme grise sont triste.

Bref, ma sauvegarde n'est pas loin et j'ai presque envie de revenir &#224; Tiger... en attendant les premi&#232;res mises &#224; jour


----------



## bcorse (27 Décembre 2007)

j'ai le fichier téléchargement qui a disparu du dock y a t'il un moyen de le remettre?


----------



## Dos Jones (27 Décembre 2007)

bcorse a dit:


> j'ai le fichier téléchargement qui a disparu du dock y a t'il un moyen de le remettre?


C'est le dossier "Downloads" situé dans ta maison. Tu le re-glisses dans le dock&#8230;


----------



## ceslinstinct (28 Décembre 2007)

zezouf a dit:


> Moi j'utilise une astuce à 2 balles... J'ai créé un dossier "0 - pipo" dans le dossier utilitaire, applications, et téléchargements, j'ai collé l'image du dossier initial... comme Léopard semble choisir l'icône du premier dossier dans l'ordre alphabétique, "0 - " étant avant "A".. le tour est joué.



Bonsoir

Des icônes pour les piles (Stacks)

http://optica-optima.blogspot.com/search/label/DRAWERSicon

Dans les noms commencer par la touche *Espace*.  

@+


----------



## amcbrose (25 Juin 2008)

Salut, 

Ca fait un certain temps que je ne vois plus ni l'éventail ni la grille dans mon dock.
Je cherche à le remettre. :mouais:
Même les dossiers par défaut "téléchargements" et "documents" n'y figuraient plus. Par contre, le truc qui figure plus bas marche tout à fait. Sélectionner et mettre dans la dock, ça marche. Merci 

En plus, j'aimerais ajouter un alias du Microsoft office 2008 dans le dock, mais le dock refuse systématiquement.

Quelqu'un sait comment on fait ? 

Merci. 




Grichka a dit:


> Bonsoir !!
> 
> Voila, sous Leopard, par défaut, il y a 2 dossier dans le dock : Document et Téléchargement.
> 
> ...


----------



## boddy (25 Juin 2008)

Dans le dock, à gauche, tu ne peux mettre que des Applications. Donc, tu ne peux pas mettre Microsoft Office en entier, mais tu peux mettre Word, Excel, etc...
A droite, tu peux mettre des dossiers, par exemple tu peux faire glisser ton dossier Applications, Téléchargements, ta Maison.


----------



## ceslinstinct (25 Juin 2008)

boddy a dit:


> Dans le dock, à gauche, tu ne peux mettre que des Applications. Donc, tu ne peux pas mettre Microsoft Office en entier, mais tu peux mettre Word, Excel, etc...
> A droite, tu peux mettre des dossiers, par exemple tu peux faire glisser ton dossier Applications, Téléchargements, ta Maison.


Bonjour

Dans la partie gauche du Dock tu peut mettre un dossier avec toutes les applications MicroSoft$.
Il suffit de lui faire croire que c'est une application (ça marche très bien) et remplacer l'icône de dossier par une icône qui représente son contenu..

Le défaut, c'est qu'un double clic ouvre directement le dossier original pour faire son choix.

C'est pas ce qui est recherché, mais un jour ça peut être utile.

@+


----------



## badben (18 Novembre 2011)

Sous Lion,

Il suffit de faire un clic droit > Afficher comme > Dossier


----------

